# RAF C-130 Crashes



## tomahawk6 (30 Jan 2005)

A RAF C-130 crashed shortly after takeoff NW of Baghdad. Wreckage scattered over a wide area. My thoughts and prayers are for the crew.


----------



## karl28 (30 Jan 2005)

MY thoughts and prayers go to the crew .


----------



## Big Bad John (30 Jan 2005)

UK military plane crashes in Iraq   
   
A British military transport plane has crashed north of Baghdad, a senior US military officer has said. 
There was no immediate word on casualties, but the plane's wreckage was scattered over a large area, according to reports. 

The C-130, en route from Baghdad to the city of Balad, crashed about 40 kilometres (25 miles) northwest of Baghdad, said the official. 

Helicopters are at the scene and observed the wreckage. 


This from BBC at 10:10 EST


----------



## casca (30 Jan 2005)

My prayers are with the crew and their families.  RIP


----------



## bossi (30 Jan 2005)

Another reminder that all three armed services have their own dangers - we shouldn't waste too much time fighting amongst ourselves (and, in this example - a reminder to army guys who've been "cargo" in Hercs ... that we're all brothers-in-arms ...).


----------



## Tpr.Orange (30 Jan 2005)

Roto 3 went out this weekend, lets hope none of our guys are on that.


----------



## jmacleod (30 Jan 2005)

The RAF C-130 is from one of the four tactical lift RAF Squadrons from RAF Lynham, UK.
For more information, go to the Home Page, Royal Air Force Lynham, United Kingdom.
MacLeod


----------



## McG (30 Jan 2005)

> British military plane crashes north of Baghdad
> Sunday, Jan 30, 2005
> Associated Press
> 
> ...


http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20050130.wcrash0130/BNStory/International/


----------



## tomahawk6 (30 Jan 2005)

The news is now reporting up to 15 fatalities.


----------



## McG (30 Jan 2005)

> Nine UK troops die in Iraq crash
> BBC
> 
> Prime Minister Tony Blair paid tribute to the troops killed, saying: "This country and the wider world will never forget them."
> ...


 http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/middle_east/4220649.stm


----------



## tomahawk6 (30 Jan 2005)

http://news.independent.co.uk/world/middle_east/story.jsp?story=606225


----------



## Big Bad John (31 Jan 2005)

RAF investigates fatal Iraq crash  

The plane crashed north west of Baghdad en route to Balad 
An investigation has begun into an air force plane crash which killed at least nine British soldiers in Iraq. 
The cause of Sunday's crash was not immediately clear, but wreckage was spread over a large area. It came as Iraqis voted for a national assembly. 

Military sources say the death toll could rise to 15 after the C-130 Hercules crashed 40 kilometres (25 miles) north west of Baghdad. 

It is the biggest single loss of life for UK troops since arriving in Iraq. 

The Hercules, based at RAF Lyneham in Wiltshire, crashed in fine conditions at 1725 local time (1425 GMT) en route from Baghdad to Balad, which houses one of the largest US air bases in Iraq. 

Foreign Secretary Jack Straw paid tribute to the "brave" men who had been on the flight. He said what caused the crash was not yet known. 

  


Hercules plays key role  

Balad is home to about 25,000 US troops and has been the frequent target of mortar attacks by Iraqi insurgents. 

US and UK forces secured the site of the crash, which happened on the day of Iraq's first multi-party election for decades. 

However, the investigation could be difficult in the hostile territory. 

There are no British troops usually based in Balad and the purpose of the flight was unclear. 

Some British newspapers have speculated that the plane was carrying Special Air Service (SAS) personnel but there has been no official confirmation. 

  This country and the wider world will never forget them 

Tony Blair  

Air Vice Marshal Tony Mason, adviser to the Commons Defence Committee, told BBC News it was "theoretically possible" there were SAS men on board, but that the MoD would never confirm that if it was the case. 

He said the circumstances of the crash were a coincidence, and that bearing in mind the high level of training of a Hercules crew and the reports suggesting wreckage was spread over a wide area, enemy action was a possibility. 

"My concern is that at the moment it could very well be hostile action." 

The RAF routinely flies between Baghdad and the British headquarters in the southern city of Basra. 

The BBC's Clarence Mitchell said the weather in the region was fine, prompting fears that enemy fire was responsible. 

Wing Commander Nigel Arnold of RAF Lyneham said they were in the process of contacting the families of those involved and refused to speculate on the cause. 


Wing Commander Arnold said next of kin were being notified 

Hercules planes have an excellent safety record, according to aviation expert Paul Beaver of Jane's Defence Weekly. 

The US-built troop carrier is used by both British and US forces. 

British military chiefs have used the plane as a "workhorse" to transport troops, fuel, ammunition and humanitarian relief. 

It is the favoured aircraft of the SAS and is regarded as being especially of use in Iraq for its ability to land in desert conditions. 

The MoD has a phone number for concerned relatives to call: 08457 800 900


----------



## jmacleod (31 Jan 2005)

The RAF Aircraft could be from 30 Squadron RAF Lyneham UK. 30 Squadron aircraft are
"unmarked". There is an interesting front page story in the Daily Mirror, London UK today
(31 January 2005) which provides more detail than any other news source thus far in the
UK. Tactical airlift Squadrons from RAF Lyneham recently supported a winter exercise by
the Parachute Regiment in Goose Bay Labrador, which is detailed on the British MOD RAF
Site. My opinion is that the aircraft was shot down by a ground to air missile, or perhaps
even an anti-tank missile. MacLeod


----------



## tomahawk6 (31 Jan 2005)

I have been waiting for the SA-18 the Syrian's acquired from the Russian's to appear in Iraq. When the CH-53 went down last week I half expected it to have been a SAM victim. If it does turn out to be a Russian made SAM smuggled from Syria I would expect some type of retaliation.


----------



## aesop081 (31 Jan 2005)

jmacleod said:
			
		

> The RAF Aircraft could be from 30 Squadron RAF Lyneham UK. 30 Squadron aircraft are
> "unmarked". There is an interesting front page story in the Daily Mirror, London UK today
> (31 January 2005) which provides more detail than any other news source thus far in the
> UK. Tactical airlift Squadrons from RAF Lyneham recently supported a winter exercise by
> ...



And you are basing your opinion on what ?


----------



## jmacleod (31 Jan 2005)

Information based on MOD UK RAF Press Release and PR Royal Air Force Lyneham, #30 Squadron
C-130 illustrated and defined as "unmarked" plus the fact that my partners and I at one time
owned the former CAI Hangar on the Halifax International Airport and provided hangarage for
RAF Herc's from Lyneham, and #32 the (Royal) Squadron for a BAe146 CC2 - formerly the
Queens Flight following squadron amalgmation, plus Tornado's from time to time, in transit.
MacLeod


----------



## tomahawk6 (31 Jan 2005)

Al Jazeera showed a video purporting to show a shootdown of a C-130. It was hard to tell from the video but it didnt look like debris from a C-130. But I might be wrong.


----------



## Armageddon (31 Jan 2005)

I think that Aesop081 was referring to your opinion on why the C-130 crashed


			
				jmacleod said:
			
		

> My opinion is that the aircraft was shot down by a ground to air missile, or perhaps
> even an anti-tank missile. MacLeod



I might have missed it; however, I have seen nothing in the reports stating that it was shot down.  It is a possibility, but as of yet it could be any number of things, many of which might not involve insurgent activity.  As of yet, it is not your opinion that it was shot down by a ground to air missile or anti-tank missile it is a guess at best.  Aesop081 if this is not what you were referring to then my apologies.


----------



## aesop081 (31 Jan 2005)

Armageddon said:
			
		

> I think that Aesop081 was referring to your opinion on why the C-130 crashed
> I might have missed it; however, I have seen nothing in the reports stating that it was shot down.   It is a possibility, but as of yet it could be any number of things, many of which might not involve insurgent activity.   As of yet, it is not your opinion that it was shot down by a ground to air missile or anti-tank missile it is a guess at best.   Aesop081 if this is not what you were referring to then my apologies.



That is what i was refering to .  I think his opinion is premature and based on no fact known at this time...is he saying that because it happenned in a war zone that it can;t be an accident or mechanical failiure....why dont we wait for the results of an investigation before crying foul !


----------



## Big Bad John (31 Jan 2005)

Speculation doesn't help anyone.  Please state or wait for the facts.


----------



## jmacleod (31 Jan 2005)

There are several reports in the international media, including DEBKAfile and the BBC UK service
indicating that the RAF C-130 was brought down by a missile fired by the Ansar al-Islam, which
also appeared in a purported film of the incident on the Middle East TV network, Al-Jazzera. The
group Ansar al-Islam are defined on the CNN.com network in some detail. It is my opinion that
the aircraft was in fact, shot down, exactly what Ansar al-Islam are claiming. MacLeod


----------



## aesop081 (31 Jan 2005)

jmacleod said:
			
		

> There are several reports in the international media, including DEBKAfile and the BBC UK service
> indicating that the RAF C-130 was brought down by a missile fired by the Ansar al-Islam, which
> also appeared in a purported film of the incident on the Middle East TV network, Al-Jazzera. The
> group Ansar al-Islam are defined on the CNN.com network in some detail. It is my opinion that
> the aircraft was in fact, shot down, exactly what Ansar al-Islam are claiming. MacLeod



So by that you mean that video and statements from militants on al-jazeera are reliable info ? That the international media nevers jumps to conclusions ? You still beleive anything CNN says ?


----------



## tomahawk6 (31 Jan 2005)

The group that released the video has released previous bogus claims. Their credibility is sorely lacking.


----------



## aesop081 (31 Jan 2005)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> The group that released the video has released previous bogus claims. Their credibility is sorely lacking.



Thats exactly my point......


----------



## Big Bad John (31 Jan 2005)

Exactly my point gentlemen.  Let us not lend them any credibility that they lack.  I must support my comrades by not contributing to rumours.


----------



## jmacleod (1 Feb 2005)

Go to the Daily Mirror Site (Mirror Co., UK) for an interesting perspective on the loss of a
RAF C-130K in Iraq - then take a look at Royal Air Force Lyneham for an insight into the
operational role assigned to 37 Squadron, Royal Air Force. Today is 1 February 2005.
MacLeod


----------



## tomahawk6 (1 Feb 2005)

The Mirror is a tabloid right ?


----------



## aesop081 (1 Feb 2005)

The miror has a less than stellar reputation as a newspaper.  I realy would like jmacleod to explain why a one-line passage in a tabloid stating that an insurgent group "claims" to have "shot down" the C-130 with a "missle" constitutes credible evidence  :


----------



## Big Bad John (1 Feb 2005)

The Mirror is a tabloid that does NOT support the Troops.  They were famous for circulating all sorts of rumours during the South Atlantic War.  We won't even use it for toilet paper unless pressed.  LOL


----------

